# Why shouldn't I buy a Dagger Outlaw



## BastrdSonOfElvis

My first boat was an outlaw and I liked it but that's only because I knew no better. For me at least, it was very difficult to stay forward...I guess there was little back support. Maybe that's the back band, maybe it is the leg position like your friend suggests, maybe it was just me..but it was difficult to brace and much less steady in the water than my big ez. That's what I would recommend...find a big ez for the same price. But hey, maybe you'll love it. Paddle and see.


----------



## gh

I owned one for a while and just found that it perled too much. The ends arent turned up as much as some of the newer short boats. But if you like the boat then buy it and start boating, there is no perfect boat. I thought it was a stable river runner with some play.


----------



## tdm

*Dagger Outlaw*

I have been paddling the Outlaw for Four years now. It's my primary boat for river running. It squirts well and surfs ok... It is a bit longer than most of the "new" boats, but thats useful hull speed when running around big holes. Forget about doing cartwheels in it, but flat spins on larger waves and enders are possible. If your looking for a playpark boat check out the Big EZ. The other posts were right about back support on the outlaw it lacks it.... Be crafty, most boats don't fit most people without some minor additions...


----------



## gh

Oh and uncomfy? no, i found it very comfortable.


----------



## parttimer

GCass said:


> I am looking to buy a new to me boat (i.e used) and am hoping peeps can help me figure out what to buy. I was thinking a dagger outlaw but have heard mixed reviews. Any other suggestions?


I have a suggestion. You should buy my BigEZ. It's in good shape, has seen less than 40 days of use thus far, and is orange/yellow swirl in color. If you're interested, give me a holler, and we'll get together. The Big EZ is a great all-around boat like others have said. It's very comfy, is a very solid river runner, and is capable of some good surfing, side surfing in a hole, and spins. That's about the extent of my playboating skillset, so beyond that, I really can't comment.

Anyways, if you're intersted, look me up through my profile, and we'll go from there. 

Chris


----------



## Steve

I've been paddling an outlaw for 2 yrs and still dig it. It's comfortable and a great river runner. Squirts like a dream, surfs great, and spins well. It takes a little work to cartwheel given the volume of the bow but when I switch from it to my friend's Ace all the practice with the big volume pays off.


----------



## redbeard

I had a friend who ditched his because it was hard to get around with a short torso. it may have been early in his rolling career, but he was fine in other boats... I think it was just a wide, tall boat for him...

just a thought in case you have a shorter torso


----------



## rasdoggy

I paddle the Fat boy version of the Outlaw, The Honcho I like it alot.
The fit issue will depend on your weight, torso and leg length, it seems that the Dagger boats of that type were made to have your knees pulled up instead of legs out.
I can Paddle mine for hours and I personaly don't like the fit of the EZ's that is why I went with the Dagger.

Sit in one and see what you think, there are alot of people out there paddling them.
The nose is a little longer than todays boats and the tail is a little slicey, but all and all it was a great boat. I was punching holes in Golden at 800cfs.

There is one for sale at Confluence Kayaks a guy brought in.


----------



## tsavo

*Outlaw*

I've been paddling mine for three summers now..... including it being pinned in 4-mile at Boulder Creek for three days, it has held up well. I've gone down South Platte from C-470 to rivers like Gore Canyon with it and it has served me well. HOWEVER...I don't see many people riding the outlaw. I'm not a big playboater just a casual river runner so as for tricks with the outlaw?????? Enders and surfing!!! You will always be able to sell a boat to someone if it's not what you like. Get in one .... go to Confluence Kayaks in Denver and get their take!!


----------



## duckfoot

Just wanted to make a pitch for my old outlaw. I'll sell it to you cheap, cheap, cheap, especially if you don't need it for a while, as I am leaving town for a bit. 
It is a great boat and super comfy. If you are kinda new to paddling it has to be one of the friendliest boats to learn in, but is also a pretty good player. It can do all the beginner moves with the exceptoin of maybe cartwheeling. I dind't learn to wheel until after I'd bought a short boat, but I am prety sure the Outlaw could do it. It is an exceptionally good stern squiter and staller. 
If you'd like it give me a ring, 303 -8090483


----------



## suigeneris

*Super Ego vs Outlaw*

I have a Dagger Super Ego which is much like the Outlaw:
1. 51g vs 58 g on outlaw
2. Super Ego is 7'7" long 
3. It runs rivers/creeks well as I have paddled this on the Poudre/St Vrain and Clear Creek to name a few. It is very quick and maneuverable. It will have more play as the bow is more blunt for endos and suirts. I am 6'2" with LONG legs and fit well. As stated your knees are up high which makes it comfy. The backband's do rest a bit lower than new boats, but it still can be ratched tight for a solid fit. These 2 boats are a bit edgy as the chines are well defined. Once you get to know this boat, you can put it on edge for super quick eddy turns and front/side surfing. The Ego will also punch decent size holes surprisingly well. $250 and she is yours, I'm in Loveland.
Rich-970-669-1929
I'm selling because I have another one in Idaho.
Check the stats on Dagger.com under "discontinued" boats.


----------



## gh

Dude, dont want to stomp on your sales pitch but a super ego and an outlaw are only similar in the fact that they have dagger written on them.


----------

